# My silly dumb cat



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice description, made me laugh


----------



## EnnoTheRedhead (Oct 4, 2020)

Awww a sweet derpy cat! I already love him based on your description of Cat vs Hash Breakfast.


----------

